# 97 Jeep plow mount help



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Looking for a Western unimount mount for 97 Jeep Wangler TJ in good used cond. If you know of one or where to look plz let me know. Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Try Storks. Otherwise keep looking on craigslist/ebay


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I spoke with Storks and they only have new at $850. That's 2x what I paid for the setup. Thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Unfortunate supply in demand. There is almost always jeep stuff on craigslist.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thank you, I will keep looking and checking shops that deal with used plow.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Can anyone get me a measured drawing of a Western unimount for the wrangler TJ. I have a mount from a Ford that I might try and modified it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I might have the mount your looking for. Won’t be able to check till Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

ok let me know. Thank you


----------



## Bountyhunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Did you ever get your Western mounted up to your TJ? I am going to mount mine this weekend and can take some pics if you want. 

On a side note, I have a unimount for a Jeep YJ that came with my blade that I don't need since I have a TJ. I am a long ways from you and shipping may be expensive, but I'd let it go pretty reasonable.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks to Western1 I did get a mount. I just finished painting it up and getting all the hardware, plan on putting it on this weekend.
Thanks for the hep guys.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck to you! Thanks again. Hope it snows!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Moving forward Craigslist has been good to find stuff. I bought my mount from one guy and the blade from another.


----------

